
Show HN: Consecution: A Python Pipeline Tool Inspired by Apache Storm Topologies - robdmc
https://github.com/robdmc/consecution
======
robdmc
This is a tool that allows you to build processing pipelines in Python. You
factor your code into small, easily testable components that are then wired
together into a task graph.

